# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Sáng tạo với PicByMe(Kém gì Photoshop)

## huuduyenland

chào tất cả các bạn, nói đến photoshop thì chẳng một ai trong giới tin học lại không biết, vâng nó là một trong những công cụ mạnh mẽ nhất trong việc chỉnh sửa hình ảnh.nhưng có một lúc nào đó các bạn tự hỏi mình rằng có 1 công cụ nào hỗ trợ đắc lực hơn cho photoshop bời vì phần mềm chỉnh ảnh này quá rắc rối và không dễ đang cho tất cả các người sử dụng, nhất là đối với người không chuyên về tin học thì rất dễ choáng ngợp với các tool, menu, .......thì từ bây giờ các bạn sẽ thực sự sẽ không phải bận tâm về điều đó. chúng tôi xin giới thiệu với các bạn 1 phần mềm chuyên dụng có thể thay thế cho photoshop 1 cách hữu ích nhất. đặc biệt là phần mềm này cực kỳ dễ sử dụng. với các tính năng đặc biệt, đơn giảnm, gọn nhẹ và một thư viện các hình ảnh đẹp hết sức phong phú. nào còn chờ gì nữa hãy khám phá những điều thú vị nhất về picbyme của chúng tôi. ghé thăm vào trang web: http://picbyme.com/vn. chúc các bạn thành công.

----------

